# How to make my 2.0 faster?



## mk3king (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a 98 jetta 2.0l 
I dont want to boost the car I'm just looking for a little bit better performance for more of a budget build.
I'm just wondering what are the best budget mods to make to a mark 3 jetta to make it faster?
It seems I keep having trouble figuring out ways and people just suggest buying a vr6 which i cant afford.


----------



## ognjen28 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: How to make my 2.0 faster? (mk3king)*

search is an answer my friend


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Every day....
Cam, chip, exhaust, intake.


----------



## mk3king (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

do you have any suggestions to which type of chip or cam works best which eachother?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3king* »_do you have any suggestions to which type of chip or cam works best which eachother?



_Quote, originally posted by *ognjen28* »_search is an answer my friend


----------



## popshot789 (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97_trek (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: (mk3king)*

techtonics can make a chip to match a cam, the best cam to use is an autotech 270 if you have dual valve springs, TT should be able to make a matching map system for that cam. i am just running a Neuspeed P-Chip in my 97 right now but im looking to go boost so i went and bought the C2 turbo chip.


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: How to make my 2.0 faster? (mk3king)*

Take all the crap out of your trunk, pop the back seat out and leave it in the garage, fill up your tank only halfway. Can't get any cheaper than that.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Drive down hill, all the time.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: How to make my 2.0 faster? (mk3king)*

http://forums.fourtitude.com/z...age=1


----------



## vdubfrodo09 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: How to make my 2.0 faster? (Eric D)*

drive it off a cliff...it will be intensely fast for awhile


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: How to make my 2.0 faster? (vdubfrodo09)*

Cam, chip,exhaust, smaller wheels, short ratio tranny, and alot of weight reduction. Reduce rotational mass and belt drag as much as you can, ie: light weight aluminum underdrive pulley, AC and power steering delete, lightweight flywheel. And if you have money or the know-how, get some headwork done. At least a very good valve job.


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (mk3king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3king* »_do you have any suggestions to which type of chip or cam works best which eachother?

one stop shopping at Techtonics Tuning: http://www.techtonicstuning.com/
You can do it cheaper (not that TT is overly expensive), but you get excellent value for your dollar.
I have their SS 2.25 exhaust w/Borla and the second silencer (flowmaster wasn't available when I got mine, Exhaust is 8 yrs old and minty), their chip, cam, cam gear, and a modded airbox. 
This setup dynoed 117 BHP AT THE WHEELS. which isn't too shabby. I also lowered the car and put in good dampers. Along with quality tires it makes the car a lot more fun. Not going to beat a VR6 in a drag race, but you'll hold your own on the twisties if you know how to drive!








Check out the dyno comparrisons on their page, particularly the MK3 Super Bolt On!


----------



## 2LTurbo (Aug 26, 2008)

ok everyone in here is being a jerk, so im going to seriously answer your question.... this is a small trick that alot of vw owners dont know, but it will add considerable power to your car. it will bring peak tourqe and hp up and make the car feel more alive.. the first thing you want to do is make sure your low, like almost touching the ground. then you want to make sure you mouth is opened wide, because you will be amazaed how much faster this makes the car. then you are going to want to put my balls in your mouth. thats IT! one simple mod can make your car a rocket ship. im serious suck my balls


----------

